# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  بمناسبة مرور 21 عــــــــام علي كأس مانديلا 1989 معا مع المريخ

## حسن بدري

*بمناسبة مرور21 عــــــــام علي كأس مانديلا 1989 معا مع الاحمر الوهاج

فــــــــاز المريخ السوداني بكأس مانديلا في ديســــمبر 1989 بعد فوزة علي فريق بندل يونايتد النيجيري 1 صفر بمجموع المباريتين
[youtube][/url][/youtube]
[youtube][url]&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*ما اروعك
[youtube][/url][url]&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ماذال مشهد جمــــاهير المريخ وهي تحتل كل الطرق الي مطار الخرطوم في ذاكرتي

ان شاء الله تتكرر المشاهد والصور

سودان المريخ لله درك
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*احلا الذكرياااااااااات0  000يازعيم ما اعظمك0 اعشقك واموت في هواك00  مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*والله رفعت راسنا
[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لحظات جميلة لن تنمحي من ذاكرة التاريخ
                        	*

----------

